
Shields Down: “Happy people don’t leave jobs they love.” (2016) - ohjeez
http://randsinrepose.com/archives/shields-down/
======
mlthoughts2018
People can leave for other reasons than “shields down” envisioning of a
different future.

I’ve previously quit a job without looking for or having any other job lined
up, remaining unemployed for several months afterwards until finding something
satisfactory.

In that case, a start-up founder deeply infused his specific religious faith
in all aspects of a company, even hiring many staff from his place of worship
and doing blatant things, like having the head of HR directly ask new hires
what their religious preferences are.

Sometimes you just discover you’re working in a situation that’s flat not OK,
for reasons of abuse, unethical behavior, intolerable micromanagement,
whatever. When it’s bad enough, there is no shields down moment: you just
quit. Because getting away from bad people is often healthy.

------
perseusprime11
Unless they get paid 20% more than their current salary. Which means you have
to pay your employees well for them to be happy and to love their jobs.

~~~
wmf
Switching jobs is a big risk because it's impossible to reliably tell if
you'll be happy; personally I wouldn't take that risk for 20% more. Maybe 50%
more.

